# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Serotonine onderzoek

## gabry

Ik wil graag weten of iemand me kan vertellen of het mogelijk is d.m.v. bloedonderzoek de hoogte van je serotonine-gehalte te bepalen, ik lees namelijk steeds meer berichten dat dit bijna onmogelijk is.

De aanwezigheid schijnt wel te meten te zijn maar waar het om gaat, de prikkel die op dat moment gegeven wordt door de hersenen en in welke mate de serotonine en welke tijd deze in de hersenen blijft en dus bepaalt of je je depressief voelt of niet, is bijna niet te meten.

Daarbij rijst dan direct de vraag hoe het kan dat artsen AD voorschrijven en kunnen vertellen door de patient aan te kijken dat ze een "stofje" missen.

Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? zoja hoe is dat onderzocht ?
Groeten Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gabry,

Ik zie dat je deze oproep al een tijdje geleden geplaatst hebt maar dat nog niemand gerageerd heeft. Ik weet niet of je zelf al een antwoord hebt gevonden inmiddels?
Ik heb net even 'gegoogeld' en kwam eigenlijk alleen maar tegen dat er onderzoek wordt gedaan naar de werking van Serotonine en wat Serotonine beinvloed als stof zijnde, met uitzondering van het volgende:

_onderzoek serotoninegehalte
ik slik nu ruim een jaar seroxat. dit medicijn verhoogt het serotoninegehalte wat blijkbaar bij een hoop mensen niet hoog genoeg is. nu vraag ik mij af of ik dit medicijn nog steeds nodig heb omdat mijn sorotoninegehalte niet hoog genoeg zou zijn. is het mogelijk dit te laten onderzoeken bij de huisarts of in het ziekenhuis? zou het kunnen zijn dat je je leven lang seroxat zou moeten slikken omdat je serotoninegehalte door bijv. erfelijkheid niet hoog genoeg is?
Antwoord apotheker
Seroxat is een middel dat de heropname remt van serotonine bij de prikkeloverdracht in de hersenen. Het is praktisch onmogelijk om het serotonine gehalte te meten in de hersenen. Bovendien gaat het bij depressie om het serotonine gehalte beschikbaar bij prikkeloverdracht. In de zenuwcel zelf zal voldoende serotonine aanwezig zijn, alleen, de hoeveelheid die wordt vrijgegeven na een prikkel is of te weinig of wordt te snel weer afgebroken, danwel weer opgenomen in de cel. Seroxat remt deze laatstgenoemde heropname. Erfelijkheid heeft niets te maken met verlaagd serotonine gehalte. (HK)_

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt  :Smile: 

Bron; http://www.ziekenhuis.nl/index.php?c...estion&id=5640

----------


## Luuss0404

Tevens kwam ik dit nog tegen:
_Kan het serotoninegehalte in het bloed worden gemeten?
Het lijkt een aantrekkelijke optie om serotonine in het bloed te bepalen en aan de hand daarvan te vast te stellen of iemand depressief is en antidepressiva nodig heeft. Antidepressiva verhogen immers het serotoninegehalte. Jammer genoeg zou je aan een dergelijke procedure niets hebben. Weliswaar is het zo dat serotonineverhogende middelen vaak werken tegen depressies, maar niet alle wetenschappers zijn het erover eens dat een gebrek aan serotonine dan ook meteen de oorzaak is van depressies. Net als bij een storende televisie: een klap erop geven helpt soms, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat een gebrek aan klappen de oorzaak is van de storing.
Bovendien gaat het in dit serotonineverhaal om het gehalte van deze stof in de minuscule ruimte tussen zenuwcellen in de hersenen. En dan nog alleen de zenuwcellen in bepaalde hersengebieden. In andere gebieden, bij cellen die zich met andere zaken bezighouden dan stemmingsregulatie, wordt soms met hele andere boodschapperstoffen gewerkt dan serotonine. Want dat is serotonine, een boodschapperstof of neurotransmitter, die signalen van de ene zenuwcel naar de andere overbrengt. Als je serotonine in het bloed bepaalt is het best mogelijk dat je een bepaalde waarde vindt. De boodschapperstoffen worden vaak ook elders in het lichaam wel gebruikt, maar dan met hele andere functies dan in de hersenen. Een dergelijke waarde zou dus niets zeggen over de serotoninestand op de plek waarvan je dat wilt weten. En ook niet vaststellen nog uitsluiten of iemand depressief is._

Mr. dr. Carien Karsten, 1954, geeft naast training en coaching ook individuele therapieën. Zij is geregistreerd psychotherapeut, gezondheidzorgpsycholoog en psycholoog NIP. Zij heeft boeken geschreven over burnout, whiplash, RSI, omgaan met geld (koopverslaving) en geluk. Bij therapie en coaching gebruikt ze de inzichten van cognitieve gedragstherapie, EMDR en oplossingsgerichte therapie. Ze heeft zich gespecialiseerd in de behandeling van arbeidsgerelateerde klachten, geeft loopbaanadvies en bemiddelt bij arbeidsconflicten (mediation). Zij schrijft voor diverse media.

Bron; http://www.carienkarsten.nl/vragen/serotonine.htm

----------


## gabry

Hoi Luuss, ik ben inmiddels op de hoogte van het serotonine-verhaal. Ik ben de laatste tijd veel te weten gekomen over de zin en onzin die verteld wordt over serotonine, helaas wordt dit vaak verteld door huisartsen,bijvoorbeeld hoe weet een huisarts dat je waarde te laag is als ze het niet kunnen meten? Dat en nog meer antwoorden heb ik inmiddels, maar in elk geval heel erg bedankt voor je inzet!
Groetjes Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry,

Fijn dat je je antwoorden hebt!
En ik zag dat er nog geen antwoord was, dus vond dat wel even nodig dus geen dank  :Wink:  Misschien dat andere lezers er wat aan hebben  :Wink: 

Groetjes Luuss

----------

